# Fill In Preacher- Springfield, Missouri



## Reformed Roman (Dec 15, 2010)

I was filling in pulpits where I have been living, I'm 18 and I wouldn't mind continuing this in Springfield,

I'm a reformed southern baptist. I know there aren't many of those up there, and any that are, tend to either be KJV only or stuff like that. Of course there is the church I will be attending and another solid one (South Creek Church, and Boulevard Baptist Church)

I'm not saying I want to get into preaching right away. Some of you know I'm really struggling in my faith as of late. I hope to be trained up in the faith and get back on my feet. But I preach the WORD and I hope to one day get into maybe church planting. And sometime while I'm down there I would like to get into some preaching. (Once I'm back on my feet).

Zach R

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

I'm a couple weeks from getting licensed... not ordained yet.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 15, 2010)

You're licensed to preach at 18? Wow! When did you become a Christian? 

I didn't get licensed until I was 28!


----------



## Andres (Dec 15, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> You're licensed to preach at 18? Wow! When did you become a Christian?
> 
> I didn't get licensed until I was 28!


 
Guess you're just slow Pastor!


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 15, 2010)

I got saved at like 14. God really changed me. I'm far from perfect. Just check the mens only forum and you will know what I mean :/.

But His grace was sufficient, and He placed many godly men in my life to teach me.

Basically when I was 17, almost 18 I graduated high school. There was a small country church who needed someone to preach. I always shared my heart for being a pastor one day. I didn't expect to do any preaching for a long time. But he shared my name with the church and I preached that sunday. Then I preached at my church, and then I started preaching quite a few places. I've probably put in around 20 sermons on a guess. 

I mentioned maybe one day getting ordained and licensed and my pastor recommended that they license me. 

I've been filling the pulpits at regular southern baptist churches. I became reformed at 17 (around the time I turned 17) on a complete guess, maybe at 16. That's one reason why I'm moving, to get in a biblical reformed church.

It's all God's grace. And once again. Chief of sinners right here. Check the dads tool shed if you don't believe me.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 15, 2010)

Zach, are you pursuing further training to refine your gifts? What is your long-term plan?


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 15, 2010)

For anyone wondering. I probably wouldn't dive into preaching right away, I just wanted to get my name out there. I'm struggling a little bit too much in my walk with the LORD to get into preaching. Yes, we all struggle. But I've been having some more extreme struggles as of late, not just an average struggle.

But again, I wanted to get it out there that I would be open to preaching in the future. (Plus, I expect to be back on my feet, the LORD is gracious and faithful)

Pergamum, yes. That is the whole reason why I'm moving to Springfield in the first place.

I wanted to move where I could find a church that would train me up in the faith. I wanted to find a church that would train me to have all the tools I need to maybe plant and pastor a church later. There is a great pastor who is willing to train me, an apologetics teacher (he teaches at Missouri State, he also wrote a book on apologetics). They also have a guy who is apart of way of the master ministry, and he could train me up more on evangelizing. 

My plans are to study under this guy for a few years. I also will be attending college, and I'm currently getting my Associates. Eventually I hope to get a bachelors. Due to the fact that I'm so involved in ministry already, I might get started in Pastoring and then go to seminary here and there as I go along. Maybe I would go to seminary full time, or who knows what would happen.


----------



## Andres (Dec 15, 2010)

Zach Rohman said:


> For anyone wondering. I probably wouldn't dive into preaching right away



 but I thought you said you already preached 20 times? Are you talking about at your new church?

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




Zach Rohman said:


> I'm struggling a little bit too much in my walk with the LORD to get into preaching.



this is wise.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, I've preached quite a few sermons, yes. But I guess my preaching ministry has been "discontinued" recently, mostly because I'm moving. In this process, my struggles have doubled, and even tripled. 

But I'm moving down there to get in a solid biblical church, I am seeking help, and help from the LORD, and I pray He can use me as an instrument down there in the future.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 15, 2010)

Zach,

What is this guy's name. I have two churches that support me in the Springfield area and several in northern Arkanas and these are all baptistic and calvinistic if you need mentors.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeff White, from South Creek Church


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 15, 2010)

God bless your preparation, brother. I'll be visiting Springfield in 2014.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha. 4 years away brother. Thank you.


----------



## reformedminister (Dec 16, 2010)

Zach,

It sounds like you have had a wonderful opportunity to share your heart with others. Only the Lord knows where that will lead you. I wouldn't worry about preaching right now. The best thing for you is to serve your local church where they need you, and grow in grace. As time goes on and If you feel led to pursue a career in the ministry, I pray that your pastor will give you sound guidance to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 16, 2010)

I believe Rev. Eppard gave very sound advice. I wouldn't rush into preaching. If you do feel God's call upon your life and your pastor and you decide that it is time to start preaching, then I would not worry about preaching at Reformed Baptist churches only. I would put my name out there and ask anyone and everyone the opportunity to preach. If you preach something "too Reformed" for the church, they won't ask you back. Big deal. You preached one more sermon than you would have if you never asked.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 16, 2010)

good points brothers.

I'm on the same exact page with you all. Same exact page. That's the whole reason why I'm moving. I just want to grow under a local church, use my gifts and talents the best I can, and grow under the leadership of the pastor. I just want to submit to so many of the godly men, and learn how marriage and purity should be, learn how to pastor and lead the flock, learn how the church should be ran, learn how to share my faith more effectively, and learn some apologetics. I'm looking forward to it. So much so, that I almost would drive an hour and a half to two hours just to go to church on sundays, until I move. But it's less then a week away, so I guess I'll wait


----------

